# Stingray Help...***PICS!!***



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with heater burn on Stingrays?

I think mine has gotten to close to my heaters in the past couple days.

Yes I know I am to blame for not having guards. Where Can I find just the guards?

The one spot looks very white. The other still looks like a minor burn. ( You can still see the pattern).

Maybe pics are in order.

thx ben


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think just make sure the water is as clean as you can keep it and it should heal fine, might end up with a scar from it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats what im most pissed about..

scaring happening.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

you can get guards from king-ed pet store ben.

they only go for like 5$


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, before my Stingrays always like close to the heaters , and then the body get a black spot ! because their skin very Sensitive, so after i go pet shop get the heater holder for the heater! that will work! so just go get the *heater holder* will be fine ur Stingrays !
another thing is keep ur water clean ! or add Salt okie! dont drop medication , until they very sick, they are sensitive!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Clean water and salt! I had this happen to one before and it's taking a long time to heal but its healing! Not sure yet if the scar will stay or go as it's coloring all back in a little at a time. The time frame between the picture is December 18 to February 5th.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Bluebarry said:


> you can get guards from king-ed pet store ben.
> 
> they only go for like 5$


sweet!!!

this is good news!

i picked up some mela..

so ill treat tonight after a waterchange.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

beN said:


> sweet!!!
> 
> this is good news!
> 
> ...


I would be careful on the melafix. I was treating an eye problem with an Armatus in a tank with some rays. I ended up losing two rays before I realized it was probably the Melafix and Primafix. They say Melafix is safe for rays but for myself I won't be using either products in my ray tanks.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

so did you just use salt in that case???

i have dosed the tank for 100G.. so 5 full caps of 10mg.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok so here are some photos of the damage


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben are you sure that it is a heater burn?
and maybe not a fish nipping at him...
Nice pics by the way.
i love how clearly you can see his eye in the second one.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking at those pics it does not look like a heater burn. Epecially that the damage is in two places. I doubt that he would have been hurt twice by the heater.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

beN said:


> so did you just use salt in that case???
> 
> i have dosed the tank for 100G.. so 5 full caps of 10mg.


I just used salt every couple of water changes. Doesn't look like heater burn? Maybe something else biting it? Keep an eye on the other fish you have in the tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

do you guys think a bumblebee catfish or a spotted rapheal could do this??

or could it be the baby snakehead i have ???

definetly not the datnoid or the cuda.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if i said either way i'd just be guessing Ben.
i do know in my ray tank the ray was the only bottom dweller unless you count the geos.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

doesnt look like a heater burn. It is more like fish taking a bite on it or your ray got scratch up and get nipped by other fish then. I use melafix before without much problem. And the scar will stay for a long while.

If you choose not to use melafix, clean water will help...


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

how long u have them together??????
any other fish in that tank????


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

there you are charles!

snakehead is the suspect i think. 

i cant see the dat & the cuda doing this to him.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

My old ray had a thing for trying to get under my driftwood and got two wounds, one between the eyes and another between the hips. It wasn't till a couple days later that I caught my balas pecking at the wounds, keeping them open and bleeding. After I got rid of the sharks the cuts finally began healing, and after a few months he eventually got his pattern back under those scars too. I kept it to salt, high volume w/c's and high temperature.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well the smaller spot has started to heal.

and the bigger is right behind. So if it was the snakehead, hopefully he was suspect, he will be gone tonight.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well since the incident.

the ray has healed nicely. he has his pattern back ..

i still wonder what it was from


----------

